
Gas dips SUV sales rise - r7000
http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/cars/story.html?id=1d0c1056-ec87-4a1f-becf-c0bea2675102
======
gamble
Even if gas prices have come down, the difficulty of obtaining credit and the
recession are likely to keep SUV and truck sales much lower than they were a
few years ago.

------
alecco
Unsurprising. I wouldn't feel safe with a normal sized car in many places with
so many large vehicles driven by barely experienced drivers (teenagers and
soccer-parents.)

